# For everyone who loved playing with dolls.



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

http://dolls.littlethings.com/mom-gives-dolls-makeover/?utm_source=LTas&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=misc


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

She does make them look so much better.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

100% better those dolls at first were both ugly and creepy looking with those faces. She does a beautiful job.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a friend who is an art teacher...this would be a great hobby for her. Thnx for posting. I shared it on FaceBook as well.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

I have seen this video before and thought it was amazing! The doll makeovers are remarkable! This is what dolls should look like for our girls!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

judyh47 said:


> http://dolls.littlethings.com/mom-gives-dolls-makeover/?utm_source=LTas&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=misc


Beautiful, reminds me of when I was a child knitting and sewing for my dolls. Although my dolls were a little larger.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

What a transformation and for the better I might add.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Wish doll manufacturers would "get it."


----------



## jmeg (Dec 2, 2013)

What a lovely story. What a sweet family!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

What a great idea!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Her dolls are SO much prettier after she's redone their faces. Thanks for sharing, I love dolls!!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

What an amazing change, those dolls look so friendly now


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Agree. Makes this old girl want to play dolls again. LOL I do like their non-made up faces, and handmade clothes!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wonderful and inspiring story!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The change is remarkable. I had not seen these dolls before and I think the original makeup was awful. Not like our Barbie dolls here. I really like how she changed the makeup and really given the dolls their own personalities.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> The change is remarkable. I had not seen these dolls before and I think the original makeup was awful. Not like our Barbie dolls here. I really like how she changed the makeup and really given the dolls their own personalities.


Don't look now, but they sell those Bratz dolls in your local WalMart. :|


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I get a large gray Explanation point and No picture?????


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I have always had the same opinion about these little dolls...now if I find one in the resale shop, I think I will give it a try.

The new faces really do make them so sweet and adorable.

Here are is a site I found for painting doll's eyes:

you have to click on the pictures to enlarge:

http://www.cdhm.org/tutorials/painting-doll-fairy-face-and-eyes.html

I think if you use acrylic paint, you might have to add a coat of acrylic sealer, to keep the paint from fading or chipping off.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice video. I watched the whole thing through! Reminds me of when I would try to repair my broken dolls as a child.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Dolls look so much better and younger with how she does this.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

What she has done is marvelous -- her dolls are adorable. 

Dolls and clowns usually give me a very creepy feeling, particularly a 'reborn' doll. Don't know where this repulsion comes from, but it's there.


----------



## CTinyTots (Feb 4, 2011)

Loved the transformation. What does she use to remove the facial features????


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

IT always makes me sad to see little girls playing with over sexualized, gaudy "dolls." These days they tend to have what are totally impossible figures )huge heads to small bodies etc.. Some are intentionally spooky looking ("Monster dolls") and others just plain odd. I saw this on Facebook some time ago and thought how very clever this mother is. Sadly, they would stop making those bizarre mis-representations of women's bodies, if people stopped buying them.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

What an inspiration & a great way to recycle really ugly dolls!


----------



## MrsF (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful story. Loved all the make "unders"


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

CTinyTots said:


> Loved the transformation. What does she use to remove the facial features????


I believe it was nail polish remover.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a nice thing to do for those dolls. They are so nice done.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

OH, they look so much better! I hadn't realized just how sexy (If that's your idea of sexy, lol!) those Bratz dolls are.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Love the dolls! Hopefully the doll manufacturers will take notice. Much better roll model for the little girls of the world!

Sherry


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you! I sent the link to my friend who still loves (and collects) dolls, and also to my daughter-in-law. My grand daughter is 4 going on 17, and she has these over sexualized dolls. I think perhaps the dolls have something to do with that. I wonder if she'll take the hint (the DIL, that is)


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

It is lovely to give little girls dolls that look like little girls to play with. Great to see hand made clothes on them too. I will be on the lookout for 2nd hand dolls to make over.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

I still have the last doll I received, never could part with it.
It is a baby doll with fluffy arms and legs. 
Could do with new clothes, maybe one day I will start on that too!


----------



## CTinyTots (Feb 4, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

What a great story! She's made the dolls look so much more realistic and wholesome. I hope that toy manufacturers take notice.


----------

